# How often do you change your cockatiel's food and water?



## aquaabby13

How often do you change your cockatiel's food and water? I have no idea but I just change Peeka's water everyday, and change her food every second day. Is it wrong? Should I do it differently?


----------



## flippityjib

That's what I do. The seed sometimes looks like they could probably eat more, but just to be safe I change it. I also feed pellets and I leave those in there longer, like until they start getting junk in the dish.
But water is changed every day. It get scummy if you don't.


----------



## enigma731

I do water twice a day and food every night, with the exception of pellets which stay 2-3 days.


----------



## Renae

I give them fresh water twice a day, sometimes it can be more if I notice they put food in it, or if they bath in it and have no water left I will change it then also. Food is usually once a day, depending if they eat it all or not before I change it, otherwise I will just give them new food if/when they need it.


----------



## flippityjib

So change out pellets every 2 or 3 days even if there is some in the dish? Good to know. Pellets are a new thing for me. I guess I shouldn't put so much in the dish to begin with.


----------



## urbandecayno5

I change Hanks seed every 2 days and the water once a day at least..I do it more depending on how messy she gets it


----------



## Renae

I would measure out how much they eat, and give them that amount.. for example, 2½ - 3 tablespoons could last them 2 days, and you would only need to change the pellets every 2 or so days then.


----------



## lilbear

I change the water when it is dirty or every morning. I change the food when they need more. I only give them a little bit at a time, I stay at home all day so if I notice they are out I give them more, or I change it in the morning.


----------



## Nicci_

I change water at least once a day. 
I usually changed the food every couple of days. I just swirl what's in there an blow out the husks before adding a bit more. Then every second day it all gets thrown into a big bucket for me to deal with later, and fresh seed put it


----------



## Erinsmom

I do fresh water 2 times a day when I offer fresh food. They get fresh veges first thing in the AM and fresh breads...cheerios...pasta and or beans in the evening. Every morning I dump seed bowls and I dump the pellets whether eaten or not every other day. When they are feeding babies I feed 4 times a day


----------



## BabyMoo

I change BabyMoo's water twice a day. In the morning when she wakes up and at night before going to bed. I also wash her water bowl every other day but if I give her vitamins, I wash it every day. Her food I change every day. Her bowl always has pellets but I give her a small amount and continue to add more throughout the day. At the end of the day the little she has left, if any, I throw away and give her new ones. If I have put other food in her plate, I wash her plate to avoid any bacteria growing on it. I don't know what is the best method but this works for me and BabyMoo. Clean fresh water and fresh food in clean bowls is a plus for good health and long life.


----------



## dearblythe

i change sadie's water multiple times a day (i'm home a lot).
seed, i blow all the husks out every day, but fully replace it every 2-3 days, depending on how much she eats.
her pellets (she's gradually eating them more and more now ) are kept for about a week.

her fresh food is given at night time, and kept around for a maximum of 2 hours, otherwise it spoils.


----------



## hysteriauk

I change zippys seed every other day and his water three times a day


----------



## Ghosth

I use silo's for most of their food and water to keep maintenance to a minimum. 

I have 3 silo's in the cage (mostly millet, keet mix)
And a wild bird feeder, takes a whole package of tiel mix and can deal with the big sunflower seeds etc. I have it set up in a 12" x 12" x 1 " box in their play area. Once a week or so it gets dumped, taken outside, I use the wind to sift out hulls, chaff, light seeds. Whats left goes into another flat or foraging box. 

Waterer's I have 2 silo types in the cage and a bath outside in their play area.


----------



## ~SarahJayne~

I change everything at least once a day. Munchkin has a habit of pooping in her food dish, so I change in the morning, then check again in the evening.


----------



## hanna

Water I change 1-2 times a day, sometimes even more if they launched a raisin into it... seeds 1 time a day and pellets, well I am still trying for Joe to eat them.... so I leave them in there for a few days....


----------



## Thelastkiss19

I change Lufi's water once a day and food once every two days, or if he eats faster, then of course I fill up his bowl.

What is interesting is that my previous tiel used to poop in her water, mess up her water with food, mess up the whole cage with the seeds, etc, I had to change the water more times a day. 

But Lufi keeps his water so pristine (it is really surprising) that it is completely clean when I change it. No seeds, no poop, nothing... and of course I see him drinking, so it's not that he doesn't use it.  He's not a messy eater either. Seeds are thrown around in the cage, but the surroundings of the cage are not nearly as messy as with my previous tiel. I find this really surprising!


----------



## Haimovfids

Your doing it correctly


----------



## JennyLynn

I change the water twice a day & feed seed once a day, pellets every other day in a seperate dish and fresh spinach everyother day.


----------



## Hels

I give fresh filtered water twice a day or more if it gets a stray floating feather or anything else in it. They get a fresh raw veggie and apple mix every morning and a cooked meal at night, like rice and chilli or cooked veggies or scrambled egg. I make a big mix of seed, pellets, dried herbs, organic coconut and egg and biscuit and spread into a few dishes. This gets replenished every second day


----------

